# Komodo pellets?



## BeckyLg (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi, I've got two baby cherry head tortoises about four months old (see more about them in my introduction thread). They eat all kinds of things - things I've tried with them and they've eaten include: broccoli leaves, cabbage, different types of lettuce, tomatoes but not very much, bananas, grass, dandelion leaves, carrots, strawberries, cucumber, mango (only a little bit because I think it might be too sugary), mushrooms, clover, mizuri, and a bunch of other stuff I don't remember! We try to give them a really wide variety of foods and we always research beforehand and if we're unsure we don't give them an amount that could hurt them. One thing I'm unsure of though is Kimodo pellets. The pellets are for tortoises (it specifies European tortoises). A link to the food on it's website is here. The pet shop did recommend the food to us based on our tortoise species however I can't find much online about this. We've fed both of our tortoises these pellets in small amounts and they seem to absolutely love them. Once they've absorbed the water, they're squishy and easy to chew with their tiny mouths. They're really easy to prepare too. 

*Basically* I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about these Kimodo pellets (dandelion or otherwise) and how good they are for a tortoise, how much I should feed them to the tortoises, how often I should feed them. If they're completely safe it would be super handy to be able to feed them just the pellets and maybe a few pieces of leafy vegetables when I'm in a hurry or something! 

Just looking for any information or advice anyone can give me! Many thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2016)

I think there are different "flavors" right? I know quite a few folks in the UK use the Komodo Dragon Pellets for their tortoises.


----------



## Katy1986 (Aug 25, 2016)

I was recommended by the pet shop to use Komodo a couple of times a week as part of a varied diet. I was told to use plants, fruits and veg on the other days.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 25, 2016)

We that keep Redfoot are very fortunate that we can feed such a huge assortment of foods to our pets.
It sounds like you offer a fantastic variety. 
Don't forget some occasional protein. I use some high quality dog food.
Mine eat about 40% fruit.


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 25, 2016)

I red the ingredients on the dandelion flavored ones. Not very complete nutritionally, but they would be fine as part of a varied diet. Good fiber.


----------



## BeckyLg (Aug 26, 2016)

Katy1986 said:


> I was recommended by the pet shop to use Komodo a couple of times a week as part of a varied diet. I was told to use plants, fruits and veg on the other days.


Ah, great! This is what we do, we feed them fruit and veg almost every day and then veg with a few pellets on other days.


----------



## BeckyLg (Aug 26, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> I red the ingredients on the dandelion flavored ones. Not very complete nutritionally, but they would be fine as part of a varied diet. Good fiber.


Okay, thank you! We feed them mixed with other foods a couple of days a week but the tortoises seem to love them so it's good that they can be part of a varied diet.


----------



## BeckyLg (Aug 26, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> We that keep Redfoot are very fortunate that we can feed such a huge assortment of foods to our pets.
> It sounds like you offer a fantastic variety.
> Don't forget some occasional protein. I use some high quality dog food.
> Mine eat about 40% fruit.


Dog food? I do try to include protein in their diets but am very unsure as to what I can give them. My dog eats Pedigree chunks in gravy and Bakers dog biscuits. I imagine the biscuits would be good soaked in water. What else protein-wise could I give them though? I was wondering if I could feed them eggs or chicken? Thanks for the help!


----------



## BeckyLg (Aug 26, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I think there are different "flavors" right? I know quite a few folks in the UK use the Komodo Dragon Pellets for their tortoises.


Yeah, we have banana and dandelion. We give them with other food like fruit and veg


----------



## Maverick (Aug 26, 2016)

BeckyLg said:


> Dog food? I do try to include protein in their diets but am very unsure as to what I can give them. My dog eats Pedigree chunks in gravy and Bakers dog biscuits. I imagine the biscuits would be good soaked in water. What else protein-wise could I give them though? I was wondering if I could feed them eggs or chicken? Thanks for the help!


Once every two months or so I give my Redfoot cooled hard boiled eggs, earth worms, night crawlers, cooked drained and rinsed chicken with no seasoning. I know many people use dog food... But that's not my thing.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 2, 2016)

BeckyLg said:


> Dog food? I do try to include protein in their diets but am very unsure as to what I can give them. My dog eats Pedigree chunks in gravy and Bakers dog biscuits. I imagine the biscuits would be good soaked in water. What else protein-wise could I give them though? I was wondering if I could feed them eggs or chicken? Thanks for the help!


You can give them snails, slugs, pink mice, hard boiled eggs...!


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 2, 2016)

I use Komodo pellets with my Greek from time to time when greens are scarce. They're fine. I soak them before feeding. 

For hedgehogs ... bare with me! ... *meaty* cat food is recommended rather than dog food as the cat food is more pure meat and less additive. I kind of feel that the same would probably apply to torts.

Hard boiled eggs should be mashed complete with their shell for extra calcium. Very cheap and easy to feed


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 3, 2016)

BeckyLg said:


> Dog food? I do try to include protein in their diets but am very unsure as to what I can give them. My dog eats Pedigree chunks in gravy and Bakers dog biscuits. I imagine the biscuits would be good soaked in water. What else protein-wise could I give them though? I was wondering if I could feed them eggs or chicken? Thanks for the help!


 I've fed at some time or another for protein.
For juveniles 
Boiled egg, scrambled egg, cooked chicken, low fat cat/dog meat , moist cat biscuits , pinkies, woodlice, worms, snails and small slugs. 
For adults, the above and large slugs and chicks. I have fed raw liver too, but not often. 

I've also fed birds and mice that cats fetch to doorstep for adults. Nothing wasted lol 
I tend to stick to pinkies, worms, slugs, snails and chicks when I can.


----------

